# مالفرق بين الميكاترونكس وبين الهندسة.الطبية



## روزاما المراغى (26 فبراير 2008)

تستعمل الروبوتات حديثاف كثير من الاغراض الطبية من عملييات جراحية..الخ
هل من هذا المنطلق يمكن اعتبارنا مهندسين اجهزة طبية؟؟!!!!
ونعمل ف المجال الطبى وهل الدراسة متقاربة
لاتبخلوف الرد


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم...
أخت روزاما....
من وجهة نظري لا يمكن اعتبار مهندس الميكاترونكس الذي يصمم او يعمل على جهاز طبي مهندس طبي... السبب أن المهندس الطبي قد درس التركيب البيولوجي و الفيزيائي و الكيميائي... لجسم الانسان و بالتالي يعرف مقدار القوى و العزوم التي تتحملها عظام الانسان و عضلاته و مفاصله،يعرف قوة تحمل المادة التي خلق الله منها الانسان بحسب العضوالبشري، و يعرف المواد التي تتفاعل مع الاعضاء البشرية و التي يمكن ان تسبب المشاكل مثل الالتهاب او التلوث داخل الجسم.... الخ....أذا عندما يصمم جهاز يكون عن علم تام بجميع بجميع النواحي الفيزيائية و الكيميائية و البيولوجية مما يجعله الجهاز الصناعي الانسب لجسم الانسان، اما مهندس الميكاترونكس فبوجهة نظري لا يمكنه تقدير الابعاد البيولوجية و الكيميائية للجهاز الذي سيصممه فهو قادر على تقدير الابعاد الفيزيائية و الوظيفية فقط.... و الله تعالى أعلم


----------

